# Ever wonder what Your MP friends look like?



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2012)

:rofl:  My Buddy and old friend *TCVG *started a thread back when on this subgect and I remember it being very :giggle:.Think it was lost in the "Crash"..(*Hick *was driveing)..Remember this is all in fun and in no way a disrespect to the members..Ill start with

*RoseBud*...




*Hick*..



*OldHippyChic*...


*TheHempGodess*...


*tcbud*..


*Backwoodsdrifter*...


*SMokeMom*....



okay ...what yall think I look like:spit:   easy now..stay in good taste and remember this for fun...


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 12, 2012)

I just figured you had it nailed already years ago 4U2sm0ke.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 12, 2012)

Why do I see HL as Roberto Luongo


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^^ :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Jul 12, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Why do I see HL as Roberto Luongo
> 
> 
> View attachment 192050




Ya got me...        Yeah I remember that thread 4u...it was pretty hilarious.
This shld be fun.  Subscribed.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 12, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Why do I see HL as Roberto Luongo
> 
> 
> View attachment 192050


Sigh...that guy is gorgeous...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 12, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: My Buddy and old friend *TCVG *started a thread back when on this subgect and I remember it being very :giggle:.Think it was lost in the "Crash"..(*Hick *was driveing)..Remember this is all in fun and in no way a disrespect to the members..Ill start with
> 
> *RoseBud*...View attachment 192029
> 
> ...


 

Fell the hell off me stump my cousin poppin up to screen like that!!! Lmfao reckon he be a porn surffer reckon he be seen sooner then later. Funny to hell this be LOL

BWD


----------



## Pistil (Jul 13, 2012)

A rare shot of THG passing a spliff to Hick while talking about bag seed growers->



7greeneyes admiring his hemp fluctuating at zero gravity->



dman1234 testing his bio propelled rocket->



FlyingTooLow proudly showing his just harvested _medical cacti_->
welcome

:bolt:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 13, 2012)

That is smokinmom


----------



## sawhse (Jul 13, 2012)

That can't be smokinmom, that's my ex! She was a wicked woman. Lol :holysheep:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 13, 2012)

The Jersey fellas.

Shortbus



HL


Cant you picture it....
"Yo. I got dis package youts need be signin fo."

Hick



Smokin Mom


Pretty much every Texan woman looks like that in my mind.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 13, 2012)

Hick


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2012)

Damnnnn Spear....you made me one of the Gotti kids and gve me a Brooklyn Blowout? Lol.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 13, 2012)

:rofl: this is awesome. Spearchucker's pic of Hick :aok:

I was thinkin here's *Hick and Mrs. Hick*...lol...*The Hemp Goddess *and *Smokin mom*. Oh wait here's *Hamster Lewis *launching off with some of his Larry...:rofl:

oh wait and here's *Rosebud*...And a candid of *4U2SMOKE*


----------



## Roddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn but *Rose* sure looks good......*SM *too!!

:rofl:  :48:


----------



## Roddy (Jul 13, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hick



Too funny!!!  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol 7.....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 13, 2012)

:rofl: Here's *ozzydiodude*, I'm thinkin'...lol...jk bud always with love...and quite obviously here's *pcduck*...lol...good stuff ppl...love it..another rare shot of *dman* takin a smoke break....

and *Flying Too low*......And don't forget *Mr. and Mrs. Backwoodsdrifter*.           Here's *Roddy* at the Bonging It Up water checkpoint, making sure everyone's properly medicated (good man), ...
And at the bottom, a pic of *ogkushman* keepin' it real as well with his pimpcane in hand.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 13, 2012)

*Spearchucker* gettin ready for a night on the town. and then there's *drft07*(left) and *ston-loc *(right) confabbing on Spearchucker's fashion...Of course I'd never forget *TCbud w/ hubby*


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 13, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 13, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> *Spearchucker* gettin ready for a night on the town.


At least get the color right for me.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2012)

Me and THG sharing some fun.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 13, 2012)

THG



And a lil bit of BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 13, 2012)

Spearchucker having a fun time.







4U


----------



## bho_expertz (Jul 13, 2012)

Very good ... LOL ... You guys rock :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Locked (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol Rose...that one of Spear is too funny.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 13, 2012)

Mrs Rose


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 13, 2012)

YYZ and art with his grandaughter and Rose


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 13, 2012)

Be so funny I laughin so hard I farted same time I be spittin shine out me nose, had one those couldnt breath minuts fell right off stump. Zfunny to hell this is

BWD


----------



## dekgib (Jul 13, 2012)

you guys and girls are way funny:laugh: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 13, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: All this was Funny couldn't stop Laughing..!!


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 14, 2012)

1st Rosebud
2nd THG
3rd YYZ
4th Ston-loc
5th Dman
6th PCduck


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 14, 2012)

Dman and drifting07...I am flattered and laughing smoke out of my nose at the same time.  :laugh: :rofl:


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 15, 2012)

:spit: :rofl: :stoned:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 22, 2012)

Multifarious


----------



## TCVG (Jul 22, 2012)

TCVG


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 22, 2012)

TCVG said:
			
		

> TCVG



Hey Dude, imagine seeing you here. lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 22, 2012)

TCVG said:
			
		

> TCVG


yep be see banned under TCVG Thought you were better than that Brother.remind me not to stand up for anyone any more


----------



## TCVG (Jul 22, 2012)

:hubba:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 22, 2012)

Well yual cleaned under one finger nail how bout the other nine?

BWD


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 22, 2012)

Hamster

Hick

Ozzydude

Dman and PartyBro

YYZ

BWD

:rofl:


----------



## tcbud (Jul 22, 2012)

You guys....too funny.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Jul 22, 2012)

Ston-loc, that is *so* me in my denim jacket...

I gotta come up with some good ones.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 22, 2012)

That is Multi to a 'T' Ozzy.
Pmsl
And YYZSkinhead you are the girl of my dreams if you look like that 'skinhead' girl.
T4


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 22, 2012)

:aok:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok pilgrems I cheated
Cause I dont know much bout yual yet even the fact ifin yual guy or gal still haveent dialed in everyone yet so I cheated.

I just went into msn images and types in a few names and this is what I be gettin!

No offence pilgrem LOL 

Funniest thread goin tells ya what!

BWD

Ops From left to right
Dan K Lib
Hick
Rosebud
Spearchuker
THG
Dman
Time4plan
ston loc


----------



## TCVG (Jul 22, 2012)

:yay: 

I got me a red belt... 'cuz I'm _*SPECIAL*_

ya see that, Ozzy?... I'm *INFAMOUS* 

... but I've only got 5 buckles


----------



## MARY-JANE (Jul 22, 2012)

This thread is too funny can't get enough of the pics.......:giggle: :banana: :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 22, 2012)

TCVG said:
			
		

> :yay:
> 
> I got me a red belt... 'cuz I'm _*SPECIAL*_
> 
> ...




Yep I see up to the same old B S


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 22, 2012)

Must also mention that when I let msn images finds all yu good folk ston loc collection of pictures this here site be providin shows whole lot porn pics Im thinkin ston loc be a porn star ur somethin?

BWD


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 22, 2012)

:rofl: you caught me. I knew I shouldnt have went with my stage name


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 22, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> :rofl: you caught me. I knew I shouldnt have went with my stage name


 
Yual hung well pilgrem yual do well with the ladies 


BWD


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2012)

Rosebud as Courtney Love ha ha ha!!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 22, 2012)

Hmm. Everytime someone thinks of me. In the pictures Im about naked...

Not that Im not flattered. But I dont want to be the cause of any fights over me.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 22, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Rosebud as Courtney Love ha ha ha!!



No, Courtney love is THG, I am the old wise woman! LOL


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 22, 2012)

The fact that I black out my whole stinking body to cover tattoos for anonymity, yet I've gotten marky mark and nick lachey cracks me up! Hahahaha :rofl:

I searched for one for you Rose, but nothing fit. Next round maybe


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 22, 2012)

Not sure about this, but one of these three guys _might_ be Hick . . .


----------



## Roddy (Jul 22, 2012)

Benny Hill...LMAO


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 22, 2012)

Hammy

Spearchucker

hick


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 23, 2012)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> The Jersey fellas.
> 
> Shortbus
> View attachment 192072
> ...


 
wow i really hate what "the jersey shore" has done to the worlds perception of what new jersey is really like.

ps i'm full blooded irish, edit that photo and put a guinness in my hand and i'll forgive you :rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

Umbra


Shortbus

TCVG


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

pcduck


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2012)

funny stuff.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

Ozzy


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> come on pc..........
> 
> we all know sm is a hot redhead :heart:



Who is looking at the hair?

:hubba:......:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

:confused2: women have hair? where?:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

Multi


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2012)

Lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jul 23, 2012)

multifarious said:
			
		

> Eric Sykes, comic genius (rip)
> 
> anyone seen his classic movie " The Plank" starring himself and Tommy Cooper ?
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=uVc9vr2Ov2A



Do I know ya, or do I know ya:laugh:

But no I have never seen that movie


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

Irish

Greenjoe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 23, 2012)

time4planB


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 23, 2012)

THG is really Napoleon Dynamite's Gramma in my head 

Menimeth

Squidy, Drftin, multifarious, and Dan K Lib

Smokin Mom :rofl: 

Rose

   :48: :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 23, 2012)

Sara Palin, seriously?  You're in deep trouble ston!!   

And here's multifarious...mmm mmmmmm.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

4u
ston- we might as well b running mates lol


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2012)

Hahahaha,,, random image pic in the results, couldn't resist the zing  :rofl:


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I wish I could grow hair! Hahaha


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I wish I could grow hair! Hahaha



Yea, McCains aint too bad..:giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

Technical difficulties, I'll do more later..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 24, 2012)

Heres one I found on Ozzy. When he was young and discovering Ozzy.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 24, 2012)

And now for a day in the life of... 4u2.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2012)

Plain wasn't an insult SM. she's hot! As long as she ain't talking :rofl: but that wasn't the point I was making either. You know me lady


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 24, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Hamster
> 
> Hick
> 
> ...



Honored! hahahaha that was the biggest smile i've cracked in a while! thanks for that guys hahahahaha


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

NorCalhal


Partybro


----------



## Roddy (Jul 24, 2012)

You guys are a riot! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2012)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> And now for a day in the life of... 4u2.
> 
> View attachment 192695


 


:spit:.....look I have hair now:giggle:




*ston-loc*......


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2012)

Guess who?? Orange sunshine of course.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 24, 2012)

^ LMAO! Thats priceless Rose! Brilliant! :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2012)

1: Orangesunshine

2: Hick and bubba887

3: BWD

4: Rosebud

5: The Hemp Goddess


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

Ozzy and Pc hanging out
Spearchukker
7 green eyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2012)

omg :rofl: thanks Smokinmom, now I'm a lunatic...:rofl: ....ahh now that's awesomely hilarious.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

Roddy
drifting
Orangesunshine, hubba hubba!!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 24, 2012)

:rofl: lookin good 7g . . . might wanna cut back on that sativa a bit tho


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

THG, TCbud and Rose havin fun


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL, you do this well SM!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

danKliberty
YYZ


----------



## pcduck (Jul 24, 2012)

:rofl::rofl:

You are good SmokinMom


----------



## Locked (Jul 24, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> now I'm a lunatic...:rofl: ....ahh now that's awesomely hilarious.



Lol....I knew I liked you for a reason. Tom is a bonafied nut job for sure.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 24, 2012)

:rofl: Im the Hoff. You found me out SM.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :rofl: Im the Hoff. You found me out SM.



:hubba:


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 24, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 24, 2012)

:rofl: good lord that's freakin funny...lol...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

Hamster Lewis


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Squidy*, *7g*, and *Ozzy* after a nice big sesh, followed by *T4* with a relaxed vibe about him


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 24, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> 1: Orangesunshine
> 
> 2: Hick and bubba887
> 
> ...


 
Well much abliged for the though I be a young hunk ifin they still callem that. I might be muscular cause choppin wood and wrestlin critters keeps me toned reckon but the age well lets just say add some grey and some hair to that there pilgrem oh and few shade lighter to skin and yual gots me pegged LOL this here be a thread goin live on for funny long time I thinks!

Thanks gain for all the laughs yual funny as hell yu be

BWD


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 24, 2012)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ozzy and Pc hanging out
> Spearchukker
> 7 green eyes



I pity the fool that doesnt pass me a bong hit!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I pity the fool that doesnt pass me a bong hit!



:spit:  You and me both, spear. :giggle:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL--SM you have found some GREAT pics for all us stoners.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--SM you have found some GREAT pics for all us stoners.



It was lots of fun, and I'm not done yet.  Notice you have BUD written on your chest?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 24, 2012)

Hick (on top of the truck).


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 24, 2012)

Lmfao rose!!!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 24, 2012)

:rofl: Rose !! :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Jul 24, 2012)

munchies.....must have been a good bui session

hXXp://explore.org/#!/live-cams/player/brown-bear-salmon-cam-brooks-falls

not sure why it came out a live link....


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2012)

:huh: probably cause you just capitalized the TT use XX and place your curser behind the link and backspace 1 time this will remove the underline and kill the link


----------



## Roddy (Jul 24, 2012)

LMAO....yeah, that musta been a highon moment! :doh:


----------



## Menimeth (Jul 24, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> THG is really Napoleon Dynamite's Gramma in my head
> 
> Menimeth
> 
> ...


 
Wow, my face isen't that hairy, but you got the right idea. lmfao    You guys are killing me with these picts, they are too funny.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 25, 2012)

*The Hemp Goddess* ??


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 25, 2012)

*Rosebud* ??


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 25, 2012)

*tcbud* ??


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 25, 2012)

*SmokinMom* ??


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey, u made me the naughty one...  lol.

I need to post up a few more tonight.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 25, 2012)

. . . that's cuz yer SMOKIN' !! :hubba:

ya I have smore, girls come first though . . . lights bout to come on  . . .


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jul 25, 2012)

tcbud pimpin the Mr Clean tshirt. :laugh:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 26, 2012)

hey Spear . . . it says Mr. *Green*!! 

see the big plant over his shoulder ??  the dude is blitzed :rofl:


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey Dan just love the SM pic #126
Pmsl
T4


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Jul 30, 2012)

its my wallpaper . . . . stretched


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 30, 2012)

tcbud is HOT!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> tcbud is HOT!


 

yeah she is:hubba: 


I :heart: female growers...specially the ones that like to get Dirty


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 30, 2012)

prove it pilgrem 

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 25, 2014)

bump...this made me laugh


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 25, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> bump...this made me laugh



This is too funny.


----------



## ston-loc (Dec 25, 2014)

Bahahahaha nice blast from the past


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 25, 2015)

this may or may not be me


----------



## Xtra (Sep 26, 2015)

may


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 26, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 26, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 31, 2016)

:bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 31, 2016)

keef

View attachment tumblr_inline_nxduzbfqI41tdatm5_500.png


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 31, 2016)

Thg

View attachment 977196.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 31, 2016)

umbra

View attachment Ci0iMRCWEAAYXy2.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 31, 2016)

hopper

View attachment hqdefault.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jan 1, 2017)

Yard dog







[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmi60Bd4jSs&sns=em[/ame]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 1, 2017)

yarddog and rose

View attachment smoking-weed-parents.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 1, 2017)

I had to go back to the beginning and look through everything.  I forgot how fun threads like this are.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2017)

G13 has you looking pretty foxy there THG.... this thread just cracks me up..


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 1, 2017)

Grower13 said:


> hopper
> 
> View attachment 240249



Hey G,,,i am much better looking. Lol

And im with you guys,,this thread was alot of fun. Its time to bring these things back to our Passion and have some fun.


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 1, 2017)

Ever wonder What Happen to some the members?

:48:


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 1, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Hey G,,,i am much better looking. Lol
> 
> And im with you guys,,this thread was alot of fun. Its time to bring these things back to our Passion and have some fun.




ok then this one close?

View attachment psychedelic-suit-mens-hippy-fancy-dress-costume32564.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 1, 2017)

Orange sunshine
View attachment orang.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 1, 2017)

Grower13 said:


> ok then this one close?
> 
> View attachment 240258


How did you get my Pic.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 1, 2017)

ston
View attachment 33346-disco.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 1, 2017)

WoodHippy said:


> How did you get my Pic.




you?

View attachment 195664_70s_suit_pic_1.jpg


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 1, 2017)

G13 

View attachment g132.png


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 2, 2017)

Grower13 said:


> ok then this one close?
> 
> View attachment 240258



You got me. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2017)

you are a snazzy dresser wh. Love the hair.

Here is G13....View attachment conspiracy-theory.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jan 3, 2017)

Lol, some good stuff here.     Let me find a picture, I'll be back.


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 3, 2017)

Bahahahaha, this thread was hilarious. Gotta go back to the beginning :48:


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hammy

View attachment img_2033_ins_10717_600.jpg


----------



## Locked (Jan 3, 2017)

Grower13 said:


> Hammy
> 
> View attachment 240337



I have a nicer acoustic guitar than that.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 3, 2017)

Love the new avi Hammy, but, does your guitar have a pot leaf on it?


----------



## Keef (Jan 3, 2017)

Self portrait ! 

View attachment ad7d5bcfb437ee66a1e0be671809ee8d.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jan 4, 2017)

I wonder whatever happened to 4u2smoke  he could grow some serious stuff that guy


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 4, 2017)

Budlight said:


> I wonder whatever happened to 4u2smoke  he could grow some serious stuff that guy




he's @ ozzy's site


----------



## Vegas Kid (Jan 4, 2017)

Vegas Kid -self portrait 

View attachment meyer-lanskys-quotes-7.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jan 9, 2017)

Weedhopper. 
Nuff Said. lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

Dang Bro,,thats scary,,,looks just like my twin brother. Had to get onto him bout playing with his nuts all the time. :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

Yarddog


----------



## yarddog (Jan 9, 2017)

thats me, for sure.
that squirrel is on fleabay for about $200 dollars.   much too rich for my blood


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jan 9, 2017)

Close enough! Definitely Poison Ivy! 

View attachment 182230.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

My buddy Keef


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

My Grandmother


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

G13.  :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

Umbra


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

Woodhippys baby picture


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

Nch


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

Rosebud and THG


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 9, 2017)

Yep that coulda been us in 1969.  WOO HOO.

That keef picture...lol your grandmother? great pic's wh.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah,,that Black Diamond got me high. Lol


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jan 10, 2017)

OMG Hopper! FDLMAO! !!   Luv you man!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 11, 2017)

Back at ya DD. 

Speaking of DD,,here she is.


----------



## WoodHippy (Jan 15, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Woodhippys baby picture


Now that's Funny


----------

